# Transmission Oil leak (at vertical parting line) (2012 Cruze LS 1.8L/auto,13K miles).



## tdc (Jan 24, 2014)

2012 Cruze LS (1.8L/6 spd Auto, 13.4K miles). Dear folks, has anyone seen the transmission leak at the parting line. It looks like the gasket/seal is not holding. Is there anything I can do to fix this? It seems like a very expensive fix. The transmission case's vertical parting line is where the oil is coming from. Looks like it has leaked for some time, as evidenced by the oil streak going back along the bottom of the car. The steak lines up with the transmission case's parting line, where the oil is coming from. [I may have to revert to the pressboard sheet on the driveway again (under the car)]. 
(I'm so disappointed. My first [new-to-me] car, and I get this issue. I was hoping to avoid oil leaks for some time. 
The car rides nice otherwise). 
Any suggestions, please. Thank you much.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Take it to the dealership. It's a powertrain issue and well under warranty limits. Is the fluid you see oil or transmission fluid? They look and smell different. Oil is brown, ATF should be red in color. The 6T40 is a sealed for life unit, so I really don't know what else you would do.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Suggestion.....the car is clearly still within the 5/100 powertrain coverage so how about letting your dealer resolve it?

I don't think there have been any members that had any leakage that was not successfully repaired so the odds are rather favorable your luck will be just as good.

These are machines...things happen....thats why they have a warranty, so minimize your brain damage.....don't frett.

Rob


----------



## tdc (Jan 24, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> Take it to the dealership. It's a powertrain issue and well under warranty limits. Is the fluid you see oil or transmission fluid? They look and smell different. Oil is brown, ATF should be red in color. The 6T40 is a sealed for life unit, so I really don't know what else you would do.


Thank you for the kind reply, Jim. I appreciate that. I'm gonna go to the dealership (where purchased) and see what they say. Thanks again. (I like the car, it rides and goes nice on the road, otherwise. Looks nice too). Thanks. tdc.


----------



## tdc (Jan 24, 2014)

Robby said:


> Suggestion.....the car is clearly still within the 5/100 powertrain coverage so how about letting your dealer resolve it?
> 
> I don't think there have been any members that had any leakage that was not successfully repaired so the odds are rather favorable your luck will be just as good.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Robby. I appreciate the advice. I plan now to take my Cruze to the dealership (where purchased), and see what they recommend and say. I don't know what the success rate is on such a fix. I wish I would not have gotten such a prob. [I limped along with my '95 Corolla for so long, with a (motor oil) leak, but developed after ~190K miles. (It now has 214K miles)]. Thanks Robby for the kind advice. I'm gonna proceed with caution. tony (aka: adc).


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

By the parting line do you mean that junction between the engine and the transaxle? Like Robby stated, what color is this fluid. Engine was a rear seal, AT has a front seal. But I tend to question why you see fluid going down that parting line. If either seal is leaking, drops to the bottom of the bell housing.

Could even be coming from the valve cover, give it a closer look, just a narrow strip following that parting line as you call it.

Valve cover leaks have been reported, for the fun of it I checked all 15 bolts on mine. All 15 were loose, but wasn't leaking yet. Would have been with a few more miles.

But as said, not your problem, is Chevy's problem at this stage.


----------



## tdc (Jan 24, 2014)

NickD said:


> By the parting line do you mean that junction between the engine and the transaxle? Like Robby stated, what color is this fluid. Engine was a rear seal, AT has a front seal. But I tend to question why you see fluid going down that parting line. If either seal is leaking, drops to the bottom of the bell housing.
> 
> Could even be coming from the valve cover, give it a closer look, just a narrow strip following that parting line as you call it.
> 
> ...


NickD, thanks for the reply and advice. 20May14, 
I'll take a look a the valve cover, thanks. 
I have a Chevrolet service department apptment for tomorrow. We'll see what happens. I hope it's a simple thing. But we'll see. I see the fluid dripping from the parting line of the auto transmission case. I don't know if it's the bell housing or not. I can also see a trail of this oil going back, stuck to the undercarriage, as the wind would carry it while driving. (I believe this problem pre-existed when I purchased this car, used, with 10,640 miles. Currently: 13,500 miles). I sure would hate to have to live with this issue for the next 8 to 10 years, using my plywood sheet under the thing on my driveway and garage. Also, it'll prevent me from parking in the driveways of the friends I visit. 
I hope to write back for more advice. Perhaps with a picture. Thanks to you and the other folks that replied, kindly. God Bless. Respectfully, tony (aka: tdc).


----------



## tdc (Jan 24, 2014)

I just wanted to report that my Chevrolet Dealer fixed my transmission oil leak (¡Hurraayy!). (2012 Cruze LS, 1.8L, 6 spd auto trans). I'm very satisfied with their courteous, professional manner. They treated me very very kindly. And, they fixed my problem. I'm currently at 16,400 miles, and it looks good. (I'm so thankful). Thank you so so much. tonyd, 26Sept2014.
Also, I'd like to thank all of you that responded to my posts with kindness, respect, and thoughtful advice and encouragement. Thank you so much. (This is my first new-to-me car in many years. It replaces a 1995 car that corrosion has disabled). tonyd.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

tdc said:


> I just wanted to report that my Chevrolet Dealer fixed my transmission oil leak (¡Hurraayy!). (2012 Cruze LS, 1.8L, 6 spd auto trans). I'm very satisfied with their courteous, professional manner. They treated me very very kindly. And, they fixed my problem. I'm currently at 16,400 miles, and it looks good. (I'm so thankful). Thank you so so much. tonyd, 26Sept2014.
> Also, I'd like to thank all of you that responded to my posts with kindness, respect, and thoughtful advice and encouragement. Thank you so much. (This is my first new-to-me car in many years. It replaces a 1995 car that corrosion has disabled). tonyd.


What did they say was the fix?


----------



## tdc (Jan 24, 2014)

jsusanka said:


> What did they say was the fix?


Dear jsusanka, sorry for the late reply. (I should have these messages linked to my e-mail address. Don't know how to do that yet). 
To answer your question, it was the torque converter seal. That's what they told me. That's what they diagnosed it as when I took it in the first time (added a dye to transmission fluid so they could see where the leak was originating from). The dealer here in Rochester, NY (Fairport, NY) did a nice job. I was very impressed. They fixed my leak! I was so happy and thankful that they were able to do it. And, it was all covered under the Chevrolet 3 year guarantee. (I'm so thankful. Thank You Lord). I hope that, should you have such an issue (and I hope you don't), that you also will have good results I had. God Bless you. (Please forgive my late reply). tonyd\.


----------

